# soften water



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

can water softing salt be used to soften water for our Ps or will it kill them?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No, it actually makes your water harder. The salts exchange carbonate hardness for sodium (I believe) at a rate of 2-1, so you actually end up with water that has a higher total dissolved solid content than before.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

you should try using peat if you want softer water.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> you should try using peat if you want softer water.
> [snapback]1026885[/snapback]​


wont peat turn my water a tea brown color? want to avoid that


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Reverse Osmosis (RO) water can soften the water. RO water must be used cautiously since it doesn't have any buffering capacity.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Peat pellets in the filtration system will soften the water nicely and the resulting "Tea color" is very attractive in my (And many other's) opinion.
The fish really like it, and it brings out their colors.


----------

